# Cro cop or Fedor?? Who will be the next HW champ???



## MMAfighter (Jul 15, 2005)

Who's gonna take it? I gotta go with my man fedor


----------



## SammyB57 (Jul 16, 2005)

CroCop brings a whole new meaning to "punchers chance" (er kicker's chance), but I am rooting for Fedor.


----------



## nhbSDMF (Jul 20, 2005)

I love Fedor for the Sombo background, but CroCop is my favorite fighter.  I take CroCop.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Jul 20, 2005)

Cro-Cop is the man.......


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 6, 2005)

Voting For Cro-Cop. Anyone that can keep Mark Coleman from successfully taking them down has great takedown defense and I Don't see Fedor winning it in the stand up.  Time will tell.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2005)

Cro cop. he dominated fedor's younger, faster, and vastly larger bro. he has MUCH better punches and kicks, and has great takedown defense. that being said, he was KOed by a wrestler in Kevin Randleman. so......


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 9, 2005)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Cro cop. he dominated fedor's younger, faster, and vastly larger bro. he has MUCH better punches and kicks, and has great takedown defense. that being said, *he was KOed by a wrestler in Kevin Randleman*. so......


Just haaaaaad to ruin my day and bring that back up didn't ya? LOL. Definitely promises to be a good fight though.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2005)

> Just haaaaaad to ruin my day and bring that back up didn't ya? LOL. Definitely promises to be a good fight though.


couldn't resist. lol


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm going with Fedor. Sprawling isn't very useful when someone is throwing you around.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 11, 2005)

NotQuiteDead said:
			
		

> I'm going with Fedor. Sprawling isn't very useful when someone is throwing you around.


I always thought sprawling was to prevent them from getting the grip/hold and leverage necessary to throw and/or tackle.  Especially when combined with a "snapdown" to facilitate the sprawl against high shoots and clinches.  Thoughts?


----------

